# Fancy !! engine my first engine build



## bemac50 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi guys just wanted to post my first engine build.
Bill M.


----------



## barnesrickw (Mar 19, 2015)

Very pretty.


----------



## hitnmiss49 (Mar 19, 2015)

Very nice job Bill
Lonnie


----------



## bemac50 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks guys had fun building it made a few mistakes but that's how we learn right?
Bill M.


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Piston_Broke (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice work! My first engine was the vertical version, Fancy II(I think that was the name). Welcome, what is next?


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice! I love bronze engines


----------



## bemac50 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words guys I think the beam engine #24 is gonna be next. Just ordered new LMS mini mill looking forward to using the machine!
Bill M.


----------



## Motorteb (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice to see your first engine, great work


----------



## itowbig (Mar 25, 2015)

cool perty engine


----------



## bemac50 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Motoreb and itowbig my first time milling the spokes in a flywheel learned a lot used wood til I got it right much cheaper than Brass.
Bill M.


----------



## Theclockworks (Mar 27, 2015)

Great work.


----------

